# Using LR to process Fuji X100 files



## spock999 (May 30, 2017)

I am looking at buying a high end compact camera and after looking at the reviews the X100F seems nearest to fitting the bill. I am still not at all certain given the price especially as I can't have a hands on look at one yet.

However, I have just read that some users of Fuji X100 cameras have had some issues with using LR because of the X-Trans sensor and difficulty in processing the images compared to other RAW processing applications. I have found it difficult to see whether this is still an active issue and would be interested in the views of any Fuji users. For me this is quite an important issue.

Thanks.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (May 30, 2017)

My experience with the X-trans sensor and Lightroom are positive. I'm using however the previous model, X100t


----------

